# What to blend with Vetiver?



## Bubbly Buddha (Nov 14, 2011)

Not a huge fan of this scent, but have some left.  What do you like to blend with it?


----------



## judymoody (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm just learning how to use it.  So far I've blended it with conifer and citrus blends.  A little goes a long way (a good thing, given the price).  I use it to support blends when I want a hint of smokiness rather than the earthy quality patchouli brings.

Hope this helps.  I'm still a blending novice.

If you're at a loss, you could always send it to me.   :wink:


----------



## lsg (Nov 14, 2011)

Have you tried this site, http://www.rainbowmeadow.com/infocenter ... select.php


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Nov 14, 2011)

lsg, thank you!  I had lost that link!


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you, lsg, I did try there!  I usually go there first, but none of the blends I found interested me.  That's why I asked here!  Thanks for your input.


----------



## lsg (Nov 16, 2011)

The Soap Scent Review Board also has blends listed.  You will have to register and sign in before you can access that part of the forum.

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php


----------



## Ms. Moore (Dec 1, 2011)

There was a company in the US called warm spirit.  I don't think the business exists as it had before.  Anyway, they had a blend of vetiver and sandalwood with hints of vanilla that was to die for.  I loved it.  Then they changed something in the formulation and it smelled like motor oil to me.  I've been trying to recreate the magic but even a small amount of vetiver is quite intense....


----------



## lsg (Dec 1, 2011)

I tried blending equal parts sandalwood, vanilla and vetiver.  I wasn't too pleased, so I added an equal part bergamot and the fragrance changed completely to something I really like.  I haven't tried this blend in soap yet, you might want to give it a try using the Q-Tip test method.


----------

